# Grouse hunting the UP



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

wdf73

Friday I stopped at the Soo's forest service office and picked up their latest clear cut map. I was the first one to stop in for a map this season. You are right down the road from a new series of cuts that I did not even know about.


----------



## Direwolf (Feb 13, 2003)

Luv2hunteup said:


> wdf73
> 
> Friday I stopped at the Soo's forest service office and picked up their latest clear cut map. I was the first one to stop in for a map this season. You are right down the road from a new series of cuts that I did not even know about.



Any chance you might scan that into a PDF and email it to me? Or better yet, reiterate the office you stopped at to get it?


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to forest service office locations. http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...pname=Hiawatha%20National%20Forest-%20Offices

The Soo office is about a 1/2 mile off I-75 on the north side of the road. It's right across from the new Walmart entrance. Ask for the map of the districts clear cuts for grouse. It's a 11"x17" 2 sided color map showing the location of the latest clear cuts.


----------



## Birdsonthebrain (Nov 3, 2009)

I was just messing around on the site and found these maps. I'm not sure if they are the same ones that they gave you. But they look like a starting point at least.

http://www.fs.usda.gov/wps/portal/f...Hiawatha National Forest- Maps & Publications


----------



## 2tundras (Jan 11, 2005)

Leave the camp ground and take a right. About 1/4 mile down take the gravel road that runs right next to I-75. It's good hunting till the other side of Minensota. When you get outa the cedars stop and hit the woods. Welcome to heaven. 

It's also good all the way to the Dakotas. That's all I'm tellin ya.


----------

